# can you neuter a gerbil?



## kimmerz (May 7, 2007)

I have 3 gerbils who are all brothers, as you can imajine they are very close and love each other very much, only prob is one of them loves one of his brother a little too much if you know what I mean! he can be a bit of a pest at times and I feel sorry for the one getting pestered, i don't want to split them up and really don't want to get the naughty one done,because I can imajine it being risky, when he calms down hes fine but he has his moments. so is there anything i can do or shall i just leave em to get on with it?


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I had a rat neutered over 10yrs ago and my friend has had chins spayed, she also had a meerkat neutered, so I can't see a problem if you can find a vet prepared to do it.
I would imagine that it could be quite dangerous with the aneasthetic but there is for every small animal.

It cost me over £30 10yrs ago so I don't know how much it would cost now???
It might be cheaper to buy another viv for him.


----------



## kimmerz (May 7, 2007)

That's another thing i was thinking of seperation cos it's so much safer but i'd have to get him a friend because they don't live as long and get very lonely on there own. i think i'll have to look into speration and getting him a girlfriend or a less attractive bloke lol. i just know my parents will see it as me making excusses to get another pet lol


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

get a female n give me the babies  absolutely love gerbils..never had any of mine neutered n i had three brothers too.. so i'm not sure..

but get him a gf n have lots of babies  

Sayin that i've also had a rescue gerbil who was solitary, never had a companion or seemed to miss/want one..he came out into the house n had pretty much free roam of the upstairs n would come when ucalled..lil henry he was an absolute star...so tis possible to keep them happy and alone, tho not ideal


Katie


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes as they're not long lived to start with I would be more inclined to seperate them.
You could put him in his own tank near the others so he could 'talk' to his brothers but not 'abuse' them????
Mind you rats aren't meant to love very long but that particular one lasted nearly 6 yrs.

Katie,

If you lived nearer to me I have 6 little stunners you could have a pick of.
7 weeks old, on Saturday, and lovely colours.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

don't tell me that i'm already driving the other half mad with a rescue i've seen n a couple of babies.. i'm a sucker lol

hope they all find good homes


Katie


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I was meant to be breeding them for food but I don't have the heart to do it.
If they had all been 'boring' agoutis I might have done it but they're so cute!!!!!
I have three grey and one white with red eyes, she is gorgeous, only two agoutis.
I'm keeping the white one. My daughter and her wife have two as there were 8 born.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Yeah I was considering breeding my own for food, until i went in the local shop t'other day and saw all the baby rats,gerbils n mice wriggling around...so now i'm going with the option of frozen so ican pretend they're not real n don't have a chance to bond lol

(too soft really aren't i lol)
Katie


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

It'll be showing it's dominance matey, I'm a member of a gerbil forum too and we get questions like this all the time, unless it's really stressing the others out then leave them to it but mounting is a sign of dominance, females do it too; trust me !!!


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

I know you're not supposed to advertise other forums from this one but as it's a specific mammal question and as it's not a reptile forum then I think it's ok,

If I'm wrong then please delete this post but I feel it will help if the poster to talk to other gerbil lovers:

speak to these people kimmerz and they'll tell you that it's completely normal for males to mount tankmates to show dominance: The Gerbil Forum - Home

Hope that helps !!! : victory:


----------

